# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeerpillen

## Annie1967

Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over de werking van laxeerpillen en de schadelijke gevolgen hiervan. Ik gebruik al enige tijd laxeerpillen en wil er eigenlijk aan de ene kant van af maar aan de andere kant ben ik veel te bang om te dik te worden. Ik ben er niet van overtuigd dat deze pillen schadelijk voor mijn lijf zijn en blijf ze dus slikken :-[
Ik wil het niet maar kan ook niet anders............wie kan mij overtuigen om ermee te stoppen??????
Annie

----------


## Dorien

he, een vriendin van me gebruikt laxeerpillen, eet weinig en sport heel erg veel. ik praat veel met haar en probeer haar ervan te overtuigen dat ze moet stoppen met die pillen! Maar zelf weet ik eigenlijk ook niet hoe gevaarlijk die dingen zijn..weet iemand van jullie een goede site waar de gevaren van die pillen opstaan? of kan iemand mij dat vertellen?...gr. Dorien

----------


## Dorien

Trouwens, mijn mailadres is [email protected], zou je daar je reactie, als je die wil geven, heen willen sturen??

----------


## Sarah

> Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over de werking van laxeerpillen en de schadelijke gevolgen hiervan. Ik gebruik al enige tijd laxeerpillen en wil er eigenlijk aan de ene kant van af maar aan de andere kant ben ik veel te bang om te dik te worden. Ik ben er niet van overtuigd dat deze pillen schadelijk voor mijn lijf zijn en blijf ze dus slikken :-[
> Ik wil het niet maar kan ook niet anders............wie kan mij overtuigen om ermee te stoppen??????
> Annie



Ik heb misschien een beetje een stomme vraag maar hoe kan je aan laxeerpillen komen???? ik heb overgewicht en voel me daardoor heel erg stom dus ik wil t graag weten..

----------


## channie

ik wil ook graag weten waar je ze kan kopen ook bij de kruidvat op treklpeister??

----------


## DIKKE OLIFANTJE

> ik wil ook graag weten waar je ze kan kopen ook bij de kruidvat op treklpeister??


ik heb ze vandaag ook voor het eerst gekocht
je kan ze gewoon by kruidvat halen eigenmerk is 1,65 
ik ga ze vandaag vooor het eerst slikken 
hoop dat ik na paar keer slikken dunner ben  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben ik te dikje ?

ik heb juist 12 druppeltjes laxeermiddel ingenomen ? val ik daar al van af of nog ni?

----------


## ben ik te dikje ?

dik olifantje ? ik wil graag iets vrage ? 
weet je ma of pa dat da ja die pille neemt ? 
en val je er snel van af ? ik wil namelijk ook een 4 of 5 kilo afvalle! 
ik heb 12 drupples genome is dat genoeg nee zeker ?

----------


## mOuS

hOii.. Ik ben pas 12 en ik wil graag laxeerpillen gaan slikken. Maar ik weet niet of je ze al kunt krijgen als je pas 12 bent. Weet iemand vanaf hoe oud je ze kunt krijgen? Alvast bedankt..!!

----------


## Aida

> he, een vriendin van me gebruikt laxeerpillen, eet weinig en sport heel erg veel. ik praat veel met haar en probeer haar ervan te overtuigen dat ze moet stoppen met die pillen! Maar zelf weet ik eigenlijk ook niet hoe gevaarlijk die dingen zijn..weet iemand van jullie een goede site waar de gevaren van die pillen opstaan? of kan iemand mij dat vertellen?...gr. Dorien


maar val je vee af van deze pillen ?

----------


## Annelies

> Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over de werking van laxeerpillen en de schadelijke gevolgen hiervan. Ik gebruik al enige tijd laxeerpillen en wil er eigenlijk aan de ene kant van af maar aan de andere kant ben ik veel te bang om te dik te worden. Ik ben er niet van overtuigd dat deze pillen schadelijk voor mijn lijf zijn en blijf ze dus slikken :-[
> Ik wil het niet maar kan ook niet anders............wie kan mij overtuigen om ermee te stoppen??????
> Annie


Ik ben ook al 8jaar verslaafd aan laxeermiddelen. Ben ook bang om ermee te stoppen. Ben bang dat mn darmen verziekt zijn en ben ook bang dat mijn buik dik wordt als ik stop met die pillen (omdat ik dan niet naar de wc kan gaan...)
Ik durf (nog) niet naar de dokter...schaam me ervoor. Heb het pas mijn vriend verteld en die wilt graag dat ik er wat aan doe. Hij is wel bang voor de gevolgen (ik ben ook nog niet zo overtuigd van de gevolgen....). Maar ik weet dus niet hoe ik hiermee moet stoppen/afbouwen...
Heeft er iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## jeltje

> Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over de werking van laxeerpillen en de schadelijke gevolgen hiervan. Ik gebruik al enige tijd laxeerpillen en wil er eigenlijk aan de ene kant van af maar aan de andere kant ben ik veel te bang om te dik te worden. Ik ben er niet van overtuigd dat deze pillen schadelijk voor mijn lijf zijn en blijf ze dus slikken :-[
> Ik wil het niet maar kan ook niet anders............wie kan mij overtuigen om ermee te stoppen??????
> Annie


Als je bang bent om t dik te worden waarom volg je dan geen gezondheisprogramma . Dat programma zorgt ervoor dat je lichaam in balans komt en dat alles op een natuurlijke wijze. Afslankpillen is slecht. Je darmen wordenlui met alle gevolgen van dien.Er besatta namelijk een prgrammam wat er voor zorgt dat je op natuurlike wijze je overtollig kilo's kwijtraakt en dat je je behaalde straafgewicht behoudt.
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.
gr. Nelleke

----------


## z-tessa-z

hey.... ik ga ook laxeerpillen gebruiken ik denk niet dat je eraan dood gaat ofzo... of heeft het hele erge gevolgen en is hier iemand die er ervaring mee heeft en hoeveel val je ong. af als je laxeerpillen inneemt?? xje moi

----------


## Ruby

hey =)
Ik ben een meisje van 15 en lijdt ongeveer sinds een jaar aan een eetstoornis, ik ben afgevallen door weinig eten en veel beweging, ik heb nog nooit laxeerpillen gebruikt maar ben best benieuwd naar de werking ervan, maar ff een vraagje aan jullie allremaal; krijgen jullie nooit reacties van de verkoper als je zegt: een pakje laxeerpillen aub, dat staat tog raar dan weten ze tog meteen dat je een eetstoornis hebt! ik vind wel dat jullie erg makkelijk over laxeerpillen doen, jullie doen net of het enigste is wat je hoeft om af te vallen: laxeer pillen slikken, er komt wel wat meer bij kijken or, alleen het slikken van laxeerpillen is niet genoeg! beetje makkelijk allemaal en het is volgens mij ook best gevaarlijk, ik ben best gesgokt door jullie reacties ondanks dat ik zelf een eetprobleem heb. ik heb fases van uithongeren en zo gewoon mogelijk eten, maar nu vind ik mij weer te dik en wil ik weer drastisch afvallen, wat is het beste om te doen? dieetpillen of laxeerpillen?
xxx Ruby

----------


## Den=)

Rudy,, ik krijg no0iit wat te h0ren.. ik slik vanallez :P 
lax, crhoom GTF, Kelp lecithine 0fzo, vezeltabletten..
verder drink ik kneippthee.. enne tja ..
ik pr0beer zo min m0gelijk te eten maar ik vind t z0w m0eilijk  :Frown:  
ik heb zovaak eetbuie..  :Frown:

----------


## Den=)

Ja ik pr0beer t o0k..
maar hebben jullie tips 0m onder t av0ndeten uit te k0men..? want als ik een dag niet eten in het vo0ruitzicht heb lukt t me beter niet te eten als dat ik sav0nds wel m0et eten..

----------


## Gast7

ga gvd op een sport kom met je luie reet vd bank man en als je toch wil vrete koop een tros benanas hoezo een slappe zak loop toch niet te zeike vreet dan gewoonm niet dddddddddoooeeeeiii

----------


## Den=)

Gast7 ..! ik weet niet h0eveel jij eet..!
ik heb t0t nu t0ew een stukje k0mk0mmer gehad.. (wow wat lo0p ik t0ch te vreten :S)
Verder lo0p ik hard, fiets ik skate ik en als ik weer mag ga ik weer zwemmen :S wow wat n0u met mn luie reet..!
en in een banaan zit 90 kcals..!
dan kan ik 1 banaan en een stukje k0mk0mmer per dag eten want dat zit ik alweer 0p de 100...

ik weet niet h0eveel jij eet:
hoezo een slappe zak loop toch niet te zeike vreet dan gewoonm niet 
pr0beer jij maar is een maand of 2 of 3 niet te eten .. is m0eilijker dan je denkt..!  :Wink:  

Maar t gaat nu weer g0ed  :Big Grin:  yeaaah..! 
=XxX=

----------


## Anoniem5

ik heb ongeveer 70 pillen geslikt, en ik heb er heel veel spijt van! ik heb volgens mij mijn hele darmen verpest! ik durf het verder aan niemand te vertellen, en dat ga ik ook niet doen. maar zou een van jullie mij alsjeblieft kunnen helpen? wat moet ik nu doen? zijn mijn darmen nu voor eeuwig beschadigd? kan ik ze niet meer ''beter'' maken of iets dergelijks? alsjeblieft, help me alsjeblieft? ik heb er zo'n spijt van! =(

----------


## Den=)

> ik heb ongeveer 70 pillen geslikt, en ik heb er heel veel spijt van! ik heb volgens mij mijn hele darmen verpest! ik durf het verder aan niemand te vertellen, en dat ga ik ook niet doen. maar zou een van jullie mij alsjeblieft kunnen helpen? wat moet ik nu doen? zijn mijn darmen nu voor eeuwig beschadigd? kan ik ze niet meer ''beter'' maken of iets dergelijks? alsjeblieft, help me alsjeblieft? ik heb er zo'n spijt van! =(


Als het eenmalig was dan zal t wel meevallen..!
maar als je n0rmaal al vet veel van die pillen slikt kan je ze best kap0t maken..  :Frown:  
H0eveel/vaak slik je ze..???

----------


## Anonymous14

> Als het eenmalig was dan zal t wel meevallen..!
> maar als je n0rmaal al vet veel van die pillen slikt kan je ze best kap0t maken..  
> H0eveel/vaak slik je ze..???


Ik ben ermee opgehouden, ik doe het nu niet meer. Ik heb mn verhaal min of meer ook verteld in het onderwerp ''Ik wil meer weten over laxeerpillen''. Daar sta ik nog onder de naam 'Anoniem5'

Kusje

----------


## Gwenix

> Ik ben ook al 8jaar verslaafd aan laxeermiddelen. Ben ook bang om ermee te stoppen. Ben bang dat mn darmen verziekt zijn en ben ook bang dat mijn buik dik wordt als ik stop met die pillen (omdat ik dan niet naar de wc kan gaan...)
> Ik durf (nog) niet naar de dokter...schaam me ervoor. Heb het pas mijn vriend verteld en die wilt graag dat ik er wat aan doe. Hij is wel bang voor de gevolgen (ik ben ook nog niet zo overtuigd van de gevolgen....). Maar ik weet dus niet hoe ik hiermee moet stoppen/afbouwen...
> Heeft er iemand ervaring mee?


8 jaar en nu al verslaagt dat schokt me... ik ben nu 14 bijna 15 en ben pas 4 weken bezig ofzow ik wou het eerst aan niemand vertellen maar ach jah mensen zijn erachter gekomen en zitten nu heel de tijd te zeiken dat ik over zulke dingen niet moet liegen ik heb nu maar gezegt dat ben getopt en dat het geen leugen was maar gestopt ben ik (nog) niet... een goede vriend weet dat ik nog niet ben gestopt en zit dat ik er strax dood aan ga ofzo... naar de dokter durf ik onder gene omstedigheid omdat ik ben bang dat mijn ouders er via hem achterkomen ze zeggen wel dat ze zwijgplicht hebben maar geloof me als hij erachterkomt mijn ouders dus ook.
ik ben eigenlijk ook heel bang voor de gevolgen maar ik ben om een voor mezelf hele goede rede begonnen... ik ben bezig af te bouwen en te stoppen hopen dat het lukt :Embarrassment:  uhm een tip om daar ook mee te beginnen nou ik zou eerst willen vragen hoeveel en wanneer slik je eigenlijk het ligt natuurlijk ook daaraan ik zal heel eerlijk zijn ik slik er 's ochtends 2 (ook als ik niet eet) 's middags 2 (ook als ik niet eet) en 's avonds 3~4 (en dan moet ik eten) :Embarrassment:  dus je kan mij denk ik ook onder de verslaafde zetten... maar daar gaat het natuurlijk niet om ik wil je best helpen voeg me anders toe op MSN (iedereen mag dat trouwens doen) [email protected]
ik hoop wat van je te horen
groetjes Gwen (met een hele grote eetstoornis :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## lous91

HELP, ik zie iedereen hier klagen hoe dik hij wel is als hij 1m80 is en 50 kilo weegt.. Maar dat is tog super mager?:O Ik ben nog geen 1m60 en ik weeg al 50kg!  :Frown:  Nu voel ik me NOG dikker :Frown:  Ik zou heel graag afvallen, vooral aan mijn benen maar sporten kan ik niet volhouden en ik snoep heel graag.. Ik heb vroeger nog over gegeven, maar ik kon het niet langer volhouden, mijn keel deed ervan pijn. Ik heb soms van die dagen dat ik niets wil eten en dan eet ik de volgende dag extreem veel om de vorige dag weer in te halen. Ik zou egt heel graag laxeerpillen willen kopen, zodat ik me niet meer moet sgamen voor mijn uiterlyk :Frown: . Kun je dat kopen in de apotheek? Heeft iemand meer raad voor me over die pillen? ([email protected])

----------


## anoniem99

Hee , ik lees overal dat van laxeerpillen je darmen niet meer goed gaan functioneren.. is dat alleen als je er heel veel slikt, of maakt 1 pakje van 30 pillen niet zo veel uit je voor je gezondheid :Confused:  alvast bedankt :Big Grin:

----------


## Den=)

ehm... hangt er een btj vanaf hoe snel je ze slikt hea..
Slik je ze in een dag is t niet super nja...
Tis zo ie zo niet goed..  :Frown:  ik weet t nie..

----------


## anoniem99

okee dankje

----------


## anoniem99

Trouwens, sta je dan niet een beetje voor lul, als je aan de kassajuffrouw op laxeerpillen vraagt?? want de mensen die achter je in de rij staan horen dat natuurlijk ook!!

xx

----------


## -Rosa

> Trouwens, sta je dan niet een beetje voor lul, als je aan de kassajuffrouw op laxeerpillen vraagt?? want de mensen die achter je in de rij staan horen dat natuurlijk ook!!
> 
> xx



Van die mensen in de rij trek ik me niks van aan. Ik vroeg gewoon naar laxerende pillen en de kassajuffrouw. En die mensen achter me keken me ook niet gek aan ofzo :P  :Wink:  Maar, ga jij ze ook kopen dan?

xxx :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gwenix

je staat zeker niet voor lul bij de kassa. ik bedoel ik gebruik ze nu al iets van 4 maanden en ik haal ze dan bij de trekpleister daar kan je ze zelf pakken. ik was eerst ook wel bang dat ze het gelijk aan me zouden merken maar ze zijn eigenlijk ergens anders voor dus niemand zal zich gelijk afvragen of je ze ergens anders voor gebruikt ;-) eerlijk gezegt zou ik zeggen begin er niet aan maar ik gebruik ze zelf ook dus ik kan het niemand verbieden;-)
denk wel eerst na over de gevolgen... want geloof me ik zit met een heel groot probleem..
jullie mogen me nogsteeds toevoegen op msn:[email protected] ik sta altijd klaar voor iedereen:-)

ciao!
gwenix

----------


## -Rosa

Heey gewnix
ik heb jouw toegevoegd op msn  :Smile: 

Als jullie er ook met mij over willen praten voeg me toe :

[email protected]

groetjes xx :Wink:

----------


## anoniem99

> Van die mensen in de rij trek ik me niks van aan. Ik vroeg gewoon naar laxerende pillen en de kassajuffrouw. En die mensen achter me keken me ook niet gek aan ofzo :P  Maar, ga jij ze ook kopen dan?
> 
> xxx


 
Nou ik wou ze eerst kopen ja, maar nu besef ik dat het eigenlijk niet zo slim is als ik ten eerste alle gevolgen lees en te tweede heb ik zeker geen overgewicht; ik ben topsporter,maar toch is de verleiding bij mij erg groot, om niks meer te eten, om toch af te vallen en daarom wou ik ze ook gaan nemen. maar ik doe het eigenlijk niet, omdat ik gewoon het lef niet heb om ze te kopen! :Frown:  

xxxxx

----------


## -Rosa

> Nou ik wou ze eerst kopen ja, maar nu besef ik dat het eigenlijk niet zo slim is als ik ten eerste alle gevolgen lees en te tweede heb ik zeker geen overgewicht; ik ben topsporter,maar toch is de verleiding bij mij erg groot, om niks meer te eten, om toch af te vallen en daarom wou ik ze ook gaan nemen. maar ik doe het eigenlijk niet, omdat ik gewoon het lef niet heb om ze te kopen! 
> 
> xxxxx


 ik herken mezelf daar in, ik had het eerst ook niet maar toen heb ik alle moed bij elkaar geschraapt en toch gedaan  :Smile:  ik wacht af op het effect, ik kan altijd terug

----------


## anoniem99

> ik herken mezelf daar in, ik had het eerst ook niet maar toen heb ik alle moed bij elkaar geschraapt en toch gedaan  ik wacht af op het effect, ik kan altijd terug


 
ojaa oke, maar moet je dan niet hééél vaak naar de wc enzo?

xxx

----------


## Gwenix

ja je moet heel vaak naar de wc en het is niet zo dat je altijd weer terug kan... ik slik ze nu 4 maanden en het is heel moeilijk om ervanaf te blijven ik kan niet zeggen doe het niet omdat ik er zelf ook aan ben begonnen maar ik raad het iedereen eigenlijk wel af en toch ok weer niet omdat ze toch wel helpen... ik zou zeggen lees de gevolgen en denk er goed over na je kan alleen terug als je heeeeeel sterk ben en dat is niet iedereen

----------


## anoniem99

> ja je moet heel vaak naar de wc en het is niet zo dat je altijd weer terug kan... ik slik ze nu 4 maanden en het is heel moeilijk om ervanaf te blijven ik kan niet zeggen doe het niet omdat ik er zelf ook aan ben begonnen maar ik raad het iedereen eigenlijk wel af en toch ok weer niet omdat ze toch wel helpen... ik zou zeggen lees de gevolgen en denk er goed over na je kan alleen terug als je heeeeeel sterk ben en dat is niet iedereen


oo maar is dat niet heel onhandig dat je vaak naar de wc moet met school ook enzo?

----------


## Gwenix

anoniem99:
jawel maar het valt op school wel mee... ik bedoel ik slik meestal na het eten en vlak voor ik naar bed ga en dan meestal is het wel een beetje vervelend op school maar het valt best wel mee... het ligt er dan ook weer aan wanneer en hoeveel je heb geslikt
mijn ouders mogen er echt met geen mogelijkheid achterkomen daarom kan ik niet altijd slikken en moet ik redelijk normaal eten

xxx
P.S voeg me anders ff toe op msn: [email protected]

----------


## NannaDikkerd

Hej, dorien, ik wil je graag helpen (tenminste, voor zover als ik kan)
Origineel gepost door Dorien 
he, een vriendin van me gebruikt laxeerpillen, eet weinig en sport heel erg veel. ik praat veel met haar en probeer haar ervan te overtuigen dat ze moet stoppen met die pillen! Maar zelf weet ik eigenlijk ook niet hoe gevaarlijk die dingen zijn..weet iemand van jullie een goede site waar de gevaren van die pillen opstaan? of kan iemand mij dat vertellen?...gr. Dorien 
Dorien, luister, die pillen zijn gevaarlijk, schadelijk voor haar lichaam, daarnaast is je vriendin echt niet goed bezig. ik heb al 4 jaar eetstoornissen, van anorexia tot binge eating disorder en ik ben al 4 jaar doodongelukkig! Je kunt je vriendin van alles vertellen, maar het zal niet werken. Ik weet dat dit als verraad klinkt, maar je kunt haar leven 'redden'.. en ik zeg redden tussen haakjes omdat het letterlijk is, je kunt zorgen dat ze niet dood gaat, en figuurlijk: je kunt zorgen dat haar leven geen hel wordt, je kunt haar leven redden door het aan haar ouders te vertellen. Geloof me uiteindelijk is ze je dankbaar.
als je meer wil weten, of denkt dat ik niet uit mn nek klets (dat doe ik echt niet.. maar het is aan jou of je er wat mee doet) dan kun je me mailen ok?
([email protected])
succes
nan

----------


## NannaDikkerd

Leontien dank je wel!!! deze meiden moetn wakker geschud worden! ze hebben ieder, stuk voor stuk, een vertekend zefbeeld, en eetstoornis! en ondersteunen elkaar hierin. Dit heb ik tot 3 jaar terug ook gedaan... maar toen waren en geen mensen zoals jij! Ik hoop dat door onze postes, al is het er maar 1, dat er meiden zijn die stoppen met wat e aan het doen zijn!! en wee3r gelukkig en gezond gaan leven!!
nan

----------


## anoniem99

> Leontien dank je wel!!! deze meiden moetn wakker geschud worden! ze hebben ieder, stuk voor stuk, een vertekend zefbeeld, en eetstoornis! en ondersteunen elkaar hierin. Dit heb ik tot 3 jaar terug ook gedaan... maar toen waren en geen mensen zoals jij! Ik hoop dat door onze postes, al is het er maar 1, dat er meiden zijn die stoppen met wat e aan het doen zijn!! en wee3r gelukkig en gezond gaan leven!!
> nan


heee
wie is leontien??
en ik heb geen eetstoornis hoor.
en jij ben volgens mij degene met een vertekend zelfbeeld je hebt zelf de naam: NannaDikkerd  :Confused:  

xx

----------


## -Rosa

Ik ga denk ik 3 x per dag naar de wc
soms wat minder, soms gewoon 1 x
maar gwen, hoezo kan je niet terug?  :EEK!:  ik kan er zo mee stoppen

ik slik er aan het eind van de dag voor het slapen gaan 2

en ik eet gewoon gezond

ik hoop dat het gaat lukken...

xxxxxx rosa  :Smile: 

ps. als je mij er over wilt spreken voeg me toe op msn: [email protected]

----------


## anoniem99

hee allemaal..
ik heb ze nu zien staan in het kruidvat, je kunt ze idd gewoon zelf pakken... maarja ik was met een vriendin duss ik kon ze niet kopen..
Alleen nu zijn ook 2 vriendinnen erachter gekomen dat ik niet veel meer eet:S
dus ik weet niet of ik ze nou wel of niet moet kopen aan de ene kant wel want dan kan ik weer iets normaler eten waarschijnlijk, maar aan de andere kant ze hebben me al een beetje door, en als ze er dan achter komen gaan ze zeker weten naar mn ouders!!

wie weet wat ik moet doen:P?

xxxxxx

----------


## -Rosa

> hee allemaal..
> ik heb ze nu zien staan in het kruidvat, je kunt ze idd gewoon zelf pakken... maarja ik was met een vriendin duss ik kon ze niet kopen..
> Alleen nu zijn ook 2 vriendinnen erachter gekomen dat ik niet veel meer eet:S
> dus ik weet niet of ik ze nou wel of niet moet kopen aan de ene kant wel want dan kan ik weer iets normaler eten waarschijnlijk, maar aan de andere kant ze hebben me al een beetje door, en als ze er dan achter komen gaan ze zeker weten naar mn ouders!!
> 
> wie weet wat ik moet doen:P?
> 
> xxxxxx


Mijn vriendin heeft het ook in de gaten, maar ik zeg gewoon dat ik niet meer snoep, dat is beter voor me  :Smile:  En zo laat ze het  :Embarrassment: 
En mn vriendin zou dus nooooit naar mn ouders gaan denk ik.. maar ik ken jouw vriendinnen niet. Zeg gewoon dat je gezond wilt gaan eten, dan eet je bijvoorbeeld heel veel fruit waar ze bij zijn.
succes! xxxx Rosa :Smile:

----------


## natasha

Heey...
Misschien echt een heel erg domme vraag maar waarom slikt iedereen laxeerpillen als sommige zeggen dat je er niet van afvalt? En hoeveel val je er dan vanaf? En hoevaak en hoeveel moet je ze slikken? Ik wil echt heel erg graag afvallen.... Ik beweeg gewoon genoeg en zo. Minimaal één of twee uur per dag. Kan iemand mij helpen... WAT IS DE BESTE MANIER OM AF TE VALLEN? dankje... 
xx Natasha

----------


## anoniem99

> Heey...
> Misschien echt een heel erg domme vraag maar waarom slikt iedereen laxeerpillen als sommige zeggen dat je er niet van afvalt? En hoeveel val je er dan vanaf? En hoevaak en hoeveel moet je ze slikken? Ik wil echt heel erg graag afvallen.... Ik beweeg gewoon genoeg en zo. Minimaal één of twee uur per dag. Kan iemand mij helpen... WAT IS DE BESTE MANIER OM AF TE VALLEN? dankje... 
> xx Natasha


Minder eten en veel sporten! dan moet je het alleen wel volhouden!

----------


## CarDani

Sorrie hoor, maar ik heb het idee dat degene die hier posten niet echt serieus zijn (of ONTZETTEND dom). 1.80 met een gewicht van 50? 1.60 met een gewicht van 50? Sorrie hoor, ik geloof jullie niet echt of jullie zijn ECHT aan een huisarts toe. :EEK!:

----------


## Car

> Het gevolg van langdurig gebruik van laxeer pillen is o.a. dat je darmen lui worden.
> Daardoor kun je chronische diaree krijgen.
> je darmen kunnen de broodnodige voedingststoffen niet meer doorgeven aan je lichaam, waardoor je ernstige tekorten kunt krijgen wat weer problemen kan gaan opleveren voor al je andere organen zoals de nieren.
> 
> Als je werkelijk wilt weten wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn ga dan eens praten op het forum van http://www.sabn.nl.
> daar vind je ervaringsdeskundigen.
> 
> Ik zou ook zeker professionel hulp vragen als ik jou was.
> Praaat er eens met je huisarts over.


ik wil ook laxeermiddelen beginnen slikken, maar mss moetk t tog maar niejt doen. Ik kan tog ook 2 mnd laxeermiddelen gebruiken en dan langzaam afbouwen en dan overstappen naar die activia die je stoelgang bevordert en pruimen etuh ensow en dan gaan mn darmen het weer zegmaar leruh om zelfstandig te functioneren lijkt mij  :Confused:  tog?? en dan heel langzaam afbouwuh, dan kan t tog geen kwaad en dan hep je dat ping-pong effect tog niejt helemaal of sie ik da verxd?? naja DoeiDoei Car

----------


## meisje**

ik heb vandaag voor 't eerst een laxeerpil genomen maar ik ga zometeen shoppen en ben bang dat als ik met een vriendin in een winkel sta onwijs naar de wc moet weet iemand hoelang 't ongeveer duurt voor je naar de wc moet ?
ik heb echt best veel vragen over die dinge . wil iemand erover prate ? voeg me toe : [email protected] xx

----------


## meisje**

ik heb er 1 op maar merk dr niks van . weet iemand hoeveel per dag genoeg is ?

----------


## rochie13

> je hebt ook thee die laxerend werkt... bij de kruitvat staan ze bij de kruiden. De thee is van kneipp classic.. die zijn niet zo schadelijk en het valt niet op dat je et drinkt. 
> 
> X



hoe heet dat dan dan kan ik ff gaan kijken :Wink:

----------


## meisje**

ik ben bezig met slikken maar begin er nyt aan k heb zoveel spyt het is nyt echt dat je verslaafd ben ofso maar je durft nyt te stoppe omdat je bang ben dat je nyt meer gwn kan eten en naar de wc kan als je stopt met slikken en je wilt iets meer afvalle

----------


## meiSjee

*heeY ,, ik heb al paar jaar boulimia, maar ik heb net een periode 8er de rug waarin ik gezond at en d8 "genezen" te zijn, maar ik ben van gd8en veranderd en nu haat ik mezelf want ik ben in die tijd 10 kilo aangekomen bahbah maar als ik zoveel kots krijg ik pijn dus ben ik aan de laXeerpillen gegaan, ik slik er nu 15 per dag ofzo, maar jaa nu hoor ik allemaal verhalen over dat het helemaal niet werkt ditdat, en dt je in plaats van vet alleen maar vocht mee verliest. is dat zo?? ik moet echt de waarheid weten! Ik vreet me eigen namelijk klem en dan denk ik paar pillen erbij en afvallen maar nu ben ik niet meer zo zeker of dat wel echt zo werkt na wat ik allemaal gehoord heb dus schijt je al die vetten ook uit of verlies je alleen maar vocht? Ik moet het egt weten* :Confused:

----------


## meiSjee

*niemand reageerd op mij...*

----------


## meiSjee

waarom zie ik bij iedereen allemaal adviezen behalve bij mij.

----------


## storm

hey meisjee heb even voor je opgezocht wat de bijwerkingen zijn.
Zoals je ziet verlies je geen vet.
De reden dat je van laxeerpillen afvalt is omdat je veel vocht verliest.
dit kan uitdroging tot gevolg hebben.

Bijwerkingen 

Laxeer-dragees Bisacodyl (zelfzorg): Mogelijke bijwerkingen (o.a.) 
Buikkrampen 
Darmwerking, verstoord 
Diarree, waterige, met verlies van veel water en kalium (bij langdurig gebruik) 
Eiwit in de urine (= albuminurie) 
Gewichtsverlies 
Irritatie van de anus (bij gebruik van zetpillen) 
Spierzwakte

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb het ook gebruikt helaas. Maar niet met BN maar met AN. Lax is ontzettend slecht eigenlijk, maja als je Ana hebt besef je dat niet.

----------


## Den=)

Hee,,

Ik slikte er soms ook 15 per dag.. Ik ben er van flauw gevallen *ik ook bulimia dus ik weet hoe t is..*

Je kan er ong 10% van de ingenomen kcals mee verliezen.. Dit is het niet waard, het is verslavend en zoo ontzettend slecht voor je..

Ik weet dat dit geklets geen zin heeft.. Ik voel me ook nog steeds dik, maar t is wel fijn niet meer wakker te liggen van de pijn elke nacht..

Je moet beslissen wat je wilt met je leven.. Ik twijfel ook nog dag en nacht.. Maar jezelf verneuken terwijl je er niet eens dunner van word...
Lax zorgt dat t sneller gaat allemaal maar pas NADAT de kcals er zijn uitgevist.. *kut lichaam hea??:P*
Dus.. Je verliest idd heel veel vocht en je kan uitdrogen..

Plz zorg voor jezelf! Je bent t waard, iedereen is t waard hier =) Ook jij!!

Liefs en suc6,, kom op meis, je kan t wel ..!

----------


## aapie

hee hee,
ik heb een vraagje?
als je by de kassa staat he,
met die pillen. wat is de hoogste dosis die je mag kopen per keer?

ik ben niks engs van plan  :Wink:  
maar ik vraag het me gewoon af.
trouwens ik bennet nieuw hier.
ik zou graag wat mensen met ervaring
toevoegen op msn. maar ik laat liever 
myn msn niet hier achter.

groetjes

----------


## aapie

hee hee,

ik ben een beginner hier in
willen mensen met my over dit onderwerp praten?
het liefst via msn laat je mn hier achter dan voeg ik je toe.

----------


## davanzu21

Je hebt PM of mail..

----------


## Caitlin

Ik wil heel graag aan laxeerpillen beginnen, alleen wat gebeurt er ?
Krijg je dan Diaree?
Ik weet alleen dt je er (gelukkig) heel erg van afvalt!

----------


## BrokenHeart

Ik wil er ook graag aan beginnen!
Ik denk niet dat je daar diaree van krijgt, hoop ik niet!
Afvallen doe je wel..

----------


## BrokenHeart

> Laxeerpillen maken je hele ingewanden stuk, en je verliest vocht dat er bijna meteen weer aan zit. En als je veel neemt wordt je kotsmisselijk en kan je jezelf echt niet houden, je MOET naar de plee, waar je ook bent, al is het in de bus naar school.


Mja, maakt me niet zoveel uit, je hebt wel gelijk, maar daar denk ik niet aan..
Als ik maar afval..

----------


## davanzu21

> Mja, maakt me niet zoveel uit, je hebt wel gelijk, maar daar denk ik niet aan..
> Als ik maar afval..


 
Ik weet het, heb het zelf namelijk ook gebruikt. Idd daar denk je niet aan op dat moment. Maja...

----------


## BrokenHeart

Hallo, 
Weet iemand waar je laxeerpillen kan kopen maar dan in België?
Ik woon in België, maar vind nergens laxeerpillen..

----------


## miss pinguin

> Mja, maakt me niet zoveel uit, je hebt wel gelijk, maar daar denk ik niet aan..
> Als ik maar afval..


 ik heb ook gebruikt maar ben gestopt 
ookal val je af , je kan toch niet je hele leven die pilletjes slikken ?
op een gegeven moment worden je darmen lui en kan je 
zelf nieteens meer poepen moet je met een stoma lopen , 
lijkt mij nou niet bepaald comfortabel ...

----------


## lenaa

hallo allemaal
ik ben nu sinds januari bezig met afvallen en ben 15 kilo kwijt
dit vooral door sporten enzow maar toch weeg ik nu nog 75 kilo ik vind dit heel erg en ik val nu ook haast niet meer af ik ben nu ook aan het overwegen of ik laxeer middelen ga gebruiken ik ga vanmiddag naar de winkel om het te halen ik voel me echt kut over mezelf ik vroeg me af of iemand mij meer over laxeermiddelen kan vertellen en een beetje steun zou ook heel erg welkom zijn!!!!!
kusss

----------


## Den=)

er zijn verschillende topics over.. lees alles gewoon ff door..

----------


## ximkee

_hoooi.. ik ben een meisje van 13 jaar en ik heb laatst laxeerpillen gekocht...
ik vind mezelf echt best wel dik en ik wil zo snel mogelijk 12 kilo kwijt (pas dan ben ik tevreden.) maar ik weet eigenlijk niet hoeveel je er moet nemen.. kan iemand dat tegen mij vertellen?? 
xx_

----------


## Agnes574

Geen....als je van je lichaam houd meisje!!

Laxeermiddelen zorgen voor:
- vochtverlies (geen vet!) en dat vocht heeft je lichaam juist zo hard nodig!
- een 'luie' darm...als je ze langer dan 3 dagen neemt vertraagt je darmwerking wat resulteert in extra vet- en suikeropname...en aankomen bijgevolg!

Eet gezond,neem véél vezelrijke (eventuuel caloriearme) voeding en beweeg regelmatig(dit resulteert in een snellere darmwerking met als gevolg:afvallen!!

----------


## gabber52

Ik weet niet maar volgens mij kunnen jullie beter naar de psychiater inplaats van naar de drogist voor laxeerpillen. Jullie lijken wel niet wijs iedereen weet toch dat hij op deze manier heel zijn darmen aan gort helpt en afvallen nee hoor dat is geen vet wat je verlies maar vocht dus dat is de grootste onzin. Dus toch maar eens naar de psychiater en als ik naar de leeftijden kijk vraag ik me af waar de ouders zijn 12 jaar?

----------


## dreamweaver

Lieve schatten,
BEGIN *NIET* AAN DIE ROTZOOI.

Het enige wat je van laxeerpillen verliest is _vocht_, energie en *gezonde darmen.* Geen harde kilo's dus! Je zal in het begin misschien wel denken dat je afvalt maar dit is dus niet zo! Pas alsjeblieft op met die rommel, het werkt verslavend en je maakt jezelf van binnen helemaal kapot. Ik ken teveel meiden om me heen die zich suf eraan hebben geslikt en nu met kapotte darmen rondlopen; zonder pillen kunnen ze niet meer functioneren en ze moeten misschien wel aan een stoma. Stoma's zijn echt *niet* sexy, dan ben je uitgemergeld, ongezond en heb je voor eeuwig een zakje op je buik.

Niet doen lieve meiden, niet doen.

Ik weet hoe aantrekkelijk het is maar het helpt je zo niet..

----------


## survivor

Ook ik sluit me er bij aan wat er al gezegd is...je valt er NIET vanaf...tenminste niet wat je wilt. Je valt wat of omdat je darminhoud verliest (beetje knullig gezegd maar poep weegt ook) en omdat je vocht verliest.

Vooral dat vocht is gevaarlijk en vervelend....veel vocht verliezen is electrolyten balans verstoren wat betekend dat je in het ergste geval hartfalen krijgt (electrolyten zorgen dat je spieren goed functioneren en je hart is ook een spier!!).
Daarnaast zal je tijdelijk vocht vasthouden!! als je stopt en wordt je dus ook zwaarder door lax gebruik!

----------


## liesstur

ik wou vandaag ook laxeerpillen kopen,
maar ze vroegen hoe oud ik was,
ik zei dat ik 14 was en toen kreeg ik ze niet mee!
want je moest 16 zijn ..
weet iemand waar je ze kan kopen, zonder iets van leeftijdscontrole?

----------


## sietske763

@liesstur,
lees aub de voorgaande berichten/waarschuwingen.....
het helpt echt NIET, je maakt jezelf kapot!!!!!

----------


## liesstur

ik wil weten of die pillen werken,
en ze uitproberen.
maar dan moet ik wel weten waar ik ze moet kopen
en dus zonder iets van een leeftijd.

----------


## Oki07

Resultaat is 0 gram afvallen, maar héél véél buikpijn!! Toen ik 15 was, heb ik het twee dagen volgehouden. Ik was 0,5 kg kwijt, die er na een dag alweer aanzat, want het was alleen vocht. De buikpijn was te erg. Niet aan beginnen. Ga met een vriendin rennen in het park; eet mager beleg op je brood, gezond avondeten en maar af en toe snoep of snacks. Schiet meer op.

----------


## liesstur

weet 1 van jullie misschien of de anti conceptie pil & laxeermiddelen samen gaan ?
want ik kan het verder dus niet vinden op internet.

----------


## sietske763

@liesstur,
LUISTER AUB NAAR ONS!!!!!!!
en ja laxeerpillen beinvloeden de pil

----------


## Sylvia93

> weet 1 van jullie misschien of de anti conceptie pil & laxeermiddelen samen gaan ?
> want ik kan het verder dus niet vinden op internet.


Ten eerste raad ik je ten zeerste af om aan de laxeermiddelen te gaan, zie alle posts hierboven al, het is hartstikke gevaarlijk.

Overigens gaat de werking van anticonceptie achteruit, het is hetzelfde verhaal als wanneer je overgegeven hebt, of aan de diarree bent werkt de pil niet meer. Laxeermiddelen zorgen daar dus voor, dus werkt automatisch de anticonceptie óók niet meer. 

Laxeermiddelen maken van binnen ook alles kapot wanneer je deze zomaar gaat slikken, laxeermiddelen zijn er enkel voor de mensen die problemen hebben met de stoelgang!

Het beste resultaat boek je met veel beweging (waarom ga je niet naar de sportschool? Het is gezond en superleuk!) En het veranderen van je eetpatroon, weg met de tussendoortjes, meer groente en fruit eten etc etc. Hiermee zul je blijvend afvallen, en verpest je niets aan je lichaam.

@ Sietske,

Lang leve de leeftijdgrens, ze zouden eigenlijk laxeermiddelen alleen moeten kunnen krijgen op recept!

----------


## sietske763

ja syl,
helemaal mee eens...
maar ja...puberale teeners willen toch niets aannemen....dus ik heb gezegd dat ze het allemaal maar moeten uitzoeken...
gelukkig heeft mijn dochter nooit van die rare ideeen gehad toen ze jong was..zij luisterde tenminste.....

----------


## Sylvia93

> ja syl,
> helemaal mee eens...
> maar ja...puberale teeners willen toch niets aannemen....dus ik heb gezegd dat ze het allemaal maar moeten uitzoeken...
> gelukkig heeft mijn dochter nooit van die rare ideeen gehad toen ze jong was..zij luisterde tenminste.....



Jij blij dat je dochter nooit van die rare ideeën gehad heeft, maar volgens mij waren dit soort dingen vroeger gewoon niet normaal, de laatste tijd lijkt het hier wel normaal om aan de lax te gaan om af te vallen?

----------


## liesstur

ja heel veel vriendinnen van mij gebruiken ze ook,
zijn harstikke dun,
en ik kende ze voor dat ze laxeermiddelen gebruikte ook,
en nu een jaar later ongeveer zijn ze veel dunner geworden.
dus ze helpen wel.

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Oki07

> ja heel veel vriendinnen van mij gebruiken ze ook,
> zijn harstikke dun,
> en ik kende ze voor dat ze laxeermiddelen gebruikte ook,
> en nu een jaar later ongeveer zijn ze veel dunner geworden.
> dus ze helpen wel.


Wat denk jij dom zeg. Het is wel je lichaam hoor waarmee je risico's neemt. Als het goed is, moet dat nog jaren mee.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,Sylvia,Oki07

Ik sluit mij voledig bij jullie haar,en Sietske maak je niet druk.(Ik begrijp je he)Maar dat is idd zoals Oki zegt zo lomp als iets is dat meisje(dat kind).Als ze haar lichaam kapot wil maken,en ze wil naar niemand van ons allemaal luisteren.Tja das heel jammer maar; Wie niet wil luisteren moet maar voelen zeker!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Idd ben het met je eens.

Meid, als je naar niemand hier wilt luisteren, dan klinkt het nu heel hard maar dan wens ik je er ontzettend veel plezier mee ( en een stoma-aanvraag alvast doen?)
Ik vind het trouwens wel onzin dat omdat 'zogenaamd je vriendinnen het gebruiken' (wie zegt dat? Sommige meisjes zijn van zichzelf gewoon al prachtig mooi, dat ligt meer aan de erfelijke eigenschappen) Maar als hun van een hoge brug springen en zich verzuipen doe jij dat ook? Echt meisje, doe het nou niet! Wees verstandig!! Als je écht wilt afvallen, doe dat dan op een goede manier!! 

*gaat serieus op zoek nu waar je een verzoek kunt indienen voor medicijnen die voortaan enkel op recept verkrijgbaar moeten zijn*

----------


## Agnes574

Ze helpen idd .... om het broodnodige vocht uit je lichaam te onttrekken ....
en als je zin hebt om hele dagen met buikpijn te lopen en diarree; veel plezier!
Intussen maak je wél je lichaam kapot (ook organen!!) en je hebt maar één lichaam!!
Benieuwd hoe men zich voelt als de schade er is en die niet meer omkeerbaar is .....

----------


## sietske763

@ag,
zonde van onze tijd.....
ze wil niet anders..
vandaar post van syl

----------


## Onassa

> ja heel veel vriendinnen van mij gebruiken ze ook,
> zijn harstikke dun,
> en ik kende ze voor dat ze laxeermiddelen gebruikte ook,
> en nu een jaar later ongeveer zijn ze veel dunner geworden.
> dus ze helpen wel.


Meid toch....ik schrik er gewoon van als ik alleen hier al zie hoeveel jonge meiden zichzelf met laxeer middelen om zeep willen helpen...
Een nichtje van mij is het jaren geleden ook gaan doen....gevolg, ziekte van Crohn, jonge meid die al tig keer geoprerrd is en nu met een stoma moet leven en haar billen zijn een gatenkaas geworden door alle fistels.
Denk eraan dat dit dus het gevolg gaat worden als jullie met deze middelen gaan beginnen!!!!!
Mijn nichtje heeft nog enorm veel gelukt dat ze nog leeft.
Maar willen jullie dit als vorbeeld???
Dat jullie over een aantal jaar ook minstens 3 keer per jaar geopereerd moeten worden aan alle chronische ontstekingen die zich in de darmen zicht steeds weer vast zetteN.
Zien jullie jezelf over een paar jaar nog gezellig gaan stappen terwijl je met een stoma loopt??
En zouden jullie je niet generen als je straks een leuk vriend krijgt en je dan zal moeten vertellen dat je met een stoma loopt???
De ziekte van Crohn is vaak het gevolg van deze ondoordachte zaken als laxeerpillen slikken om af te vallen.
Ik hoop dat jullie je verstand erbij houden, ook al weet ik dat dat in de pubertijd erg moeilijk is en je geneigd bent alle goed bedoelde adviezen in de wind te slaan.
Laxeerpillen slikken om af te vallen staat gelijk aan jezelf ten gronde richten.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Ontzettend bedankt voor je bijdrage!!

Meiden hier dus het levende bewijs wat er gaat gebeuren wanneer je fanatiek aan de laxpillen gaat enkel om 'af te vallen'.

@ Ag,

Ben het idd ook helemaal met jou eens!

----------


## davanzu21

Ik kan er nog best wat aan toevoegen:

Ik heb het ook heel lang gebruikt, heb immers ook een pro ana forum gehad.
Hoe? Ik had een traumatisch verleden, en wilde vluchten voor mijn gevoel.
Ik kwam hier (was 2006-2007 ofzo?) en zag topics over lax, en ik zo waarom zou ik het niet doen, toen kwam ik op een weblog via hier, en ben heel erg ziek geworden.
Ik ben inmiddels opgenomen geweest en beter hoor.

Ik heb er weinig gevolgen aan gehad. Tijdens het gebruiken wel, en dat gevoel is niet bepaald leuk. Noodstoppen maken en rennen naar de wc, en het ergste is dat je het gewoon midden in de bus in je broek doet.

Ik ken mensen die nu stoma's hebben, en eeuwig aan de kleanprep enzooi zitten.

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter wordt 22 in oktober en moest ik zien dat ze aan de laxeermiddelen zit, krijgt ze een plets tegen haar oren, eerlijk gezegd. Ze heeft maatje 36 en toch vindt ze dat er een paar kilo's afmogen, nee dus. Meiden die nog zo jong zijn, mogen gewoon niet aan de laxeermiddelen, toch geen kinderen van 12-14 jaar zoals ik hier boven gelezen heb. Gebruik liever jullie verstand. Hebben jullie een huisdier zoals een hond of zo ? Wel ga er 's morgens en 's avonds een half uurtje of een uurtje mee wandelen. De hond zal heel tevreden zijn en jullie gaan er gratis calorieën mee verbranden. Of neem zo een leiband die je aan je taille kan doen en ga er eens een half uurtje mee lopen. Heel gezond. 's Morgens een gezond ontbijt, 's middags normaal eten en 's avonds mee eten met de rest van de familie, een gezond tussendoortje (yogourt, fruit, granenreep). Hou de fastfood buiten. Mijn beste vriendin heeft darmkanker gehad, heeft een tijdelijke stoma gehad en moet nu gemiddeld 12 keer per dag naar het toilet spurten. Willen jullie dan echt zo door het leven gaan ? Bij haar was het wel niet van laxeermiddelen te nemen, maar begin er aub niet mee. Natuurlijk wij zijn de oudjes, maar neem eens wat wijze raad aan van de moderator en anderen die hier bezorgd zijn om jullie welzijn....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## unite

de beste laxeermiddel is nog steeds melk......die gebruiken en sowieso helpt ie wel..anyhow wel een interessante discussie en vrij gedetailleerd

----------

